

Show HN: I made a thing to copy custom Slack emojis between teams - mootcycle
https://slackporter.com

======
lambtron
I was thinking of making this but haven't gotten around to it. Thank you!!

[https://twitter.com/andyjiang/status/587835685672849409](https://twitter.com/andyjiang/status/587835685672849409)

------
mootcycle
Oops; I shouldn't have used 'Slack' in the domain name. Gonna shut this down
for now, but I will leave the source up.

~~~
flyryan
Where can I find the source? I could actually make use of this.

~~~
mootcycle
I was going to make the domain name redirect when I got a chance, but until
then:

[https://github.com/mootcycle/slackporter](https://github.com/mootcycle/slackporter)

------
fiatjaf
This is a very specific tool.

